# Have a Heart Raffle Event



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*“HAVE A HEART” Raffle*​ 

For our February SM event, we are having a new *“HAVE A HEART” Raffle* to help fund research to eliminate (hopefully) the horrible GME/NME diseases that attack so many of our precious fluffs.


Many of you have read about the tragedy of the GME and NME diseases. These are inflammatory disorders of the brain and its surrounding membranes that affect small, purebred dogs, including the Pug, Maltese and Chihuahua. This horrible disease attacks so many seemingly “healthy” fluffs in the prime of their lives. Currently there is no cure or any known marker for this life-threatening disease.


I know that much has been written on SM about GME and NME, but I think this has really hit home within the last 6 months as many of our good friends have lost their precious fluffs to this devastating illness. Pammy4501 lost her beautiful Lola, MissMelanie lost her adorable Mr. Wookie, PuttiePie lost her precious Baby, and there were several other Maltese that succumbed to this. We currently still have fluffs on SM that are being treated for GME, and we send prayers that they can be helped.


Many of you know that Pam (Pammy4501) has established a GME Research Fund in honor of her precious Lola. Research on GME/NME is being conducted in conjunction with the Morris Animal Foundation. We need to raise a total of $3,000 in order to help sponsor this research. We are currently *$935* shy of our goal. 


I know that many of you have already generously donated. Some of you are new to SM or new to the Maltese breed. Some may believe that this could never happen to your fluff. Most of the fluffs I have named are from very reputable breeders, so please don’t believe that this could never happen to you. There are many thoughts about what may trigger GME/NME, but research needs to be done to help eradicate it.

Please help us by participating in the *“HAVE A HEART” Raffle*.

We have some extremely nice prizes that have been donated by various vendors. This time, we are not asking for prize donations from SM members. Instead, we are asking you to purchase tickets to try to win these wonderful prizes. 

Tickets are *$5* each and for every 12 tickets you purchase, you will receive an extra ticket.


The actual Raffle Drawing will take place on February 14th – Valentine’s Day.


To purchase raffle tickets, please go to this website and make your donation. Once you have made your donation, please pm me to let me know so that I can confirm. I will then issue you raffle ticket numbers.
http://maf.convio.net/site/TR?pg=fund&fr_id=1080&pxfid=4131


(As with the summer Rescue Raffle – I will not be eligible to win any of the prizes.)


A simple donation of $5 will go a long way to help with funding the research to wipe out this horrible disease – and – you will also have an opportunity to win some *F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S* prizes.


So, please – *“HAVE A HEART”* and participate in this important event.


To see prizes - please go to this thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/117153-have-heart-prizes.html


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - what a fabulous idea to help Pam reach her fundraising goal in honor of Lola and so many of the other Maltese we've lost and the ones like Dolcina who are fighting it now and may be stricken in the future. Research is the key to understanding and hopefully eradicating this awful disease. This is such a great way to help. :wub::wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I also think this is a great idea. I am so sad to hear about Mr Wookie:smcry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cathy -- Mr. Wookie went to The Bridge in October. Melanie was devastated as so many of us were.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Cathy -- Mr. Wookie went to The Bridge in October. Melanie was devastated as so many of us were.


So sad, I will keep Melanie in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The raffle is a great idea! I never heard of this disease until I joined SM. After different threads were talking about it I looked it up and read several articles about it. It is a horrible disease I hope someday a cure or a marker can be found to eradicate this.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I too had never heard of this until I read about it on this Forum. What a horrible disease. Truly devistating.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is a GREAT idea!!! we should make it to $3000 easy!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

What a wonderful idea!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is SO EXCITING!! I asked Lynn to help me think of a creative way to boost my fundraising efforts, and now we are having a Raffle!! So many people have already given so generously that we currently have $2065.00 in the fundraising pot. This is just what we need to get to the goal!! Thank you Lynn! And thanks to everyone for participating in advance!! I hear the gifts will be FABULOUS!! You won't want to miss out! Again....THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This is such a wonderful idea!!!! Every bit counts ♥ We're in!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the raffles and this is a wonderful way to help get Pam reach her goal. There's been so many that lost their battle with this terrible disease, I love knowing the raffle will help with research. 
I was getting ready to donate anyway so this is even better  I tried a couple of days ago but wasn't sure what I needed to do to make sure this went under Lola's name. I'll go try again.

Lynn, you're the best and we all appreciate all the things you do! 
I honestly don't know what we would do without you :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Absolutley! Lynn...you are so wonderful to make this happen. I think what you wrote really summed up the importance in raising money and awareness for GME. We all are devastated by the recent losses of our SM babies. So many wonderful dogs who lost their lives way to soon.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I LOVE this!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As of this morning (1/19/12) we've added 

$275

to Lola's Fund.

And that was before I posted the fabulous prizes.  :chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Many have asked how to make certain that the donation is credited to Lola's Fund.

If you go to this link and click on donate, it will take you to a second screen. Choose "Dogs - where most needed" from the drop down menu. 

This page specifically shows up for Lola's Fund.

http://maf.convio.net/site/TR?pg=fund&fr_id=1080&pxfid=4131


Keep those donations coming and remember that every little bit helps us to reach our goal. No donation is too small to help.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> As of this morning (1/19/12) we've added
> 
> $275
> 
> ...


:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:Mercedes donated:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Where are the prizes posted?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Prizes are posted in a separate thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/117153-have-heart-prizes.html


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> As of this morning (1/19/12) we've added
> 
> $275
> 
> ...


Well, it's more now. I just donated again. :wub: All our computers in the Zech household were down until about an hour ago ... so, thus, the delay in donating.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Many have asked how to make certain that the donation is credited to Lola's Fund.
> 
> If you go to this link and click on donate, it will take you to a second screen. Choose "Dogs - where most needed" from the drop down menu.
> 
> ...


 This is correct. Basically, as long as you are pushing that donate button on Lola's page, the donation will go to her fund. You will also see your name on the donor list. You will also be getting a thank you letter from me on behalf of MAF on their stationary. All funds collected off of Lolas page are earmarked for Dr. Barbers project!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:ThankYou::ThankYou:

$2,770.00 as of tonight!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was not able to find Lola's page. Do you have to sign in first?? Click on Donate just took me to how much I want to donate and not to who.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

O.K., Went back to the original post of this link and it worked.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I was not able to find Lola's page. Do you have to sign in first?? Click on Donate just took me to how much I want to donate and not to who.


Edie -- that link is to Lola's page. It does not ask for her name, but all donations made to that page are credited to her.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

What is the deadline for donations for the raffle?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deadline is the morning of February 14th. I will do the drawing in the late afternoon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! Just $60.00 away from the goal! So, we can go over the goal, for sure! Yay!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Just donated. We are at $3,000.00 now


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

:chili: yay!! :chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

We hit the $3000.00 dollar mark tonight!! We are an official sponser of Dr. Barbers study. This wouldn't have happened without all of the very special people of spoiled maltese! Believe me, the name of Spoiled Maltese is going on this donation too. What a wonderful dedicated generous bunch of friends you all are!!

:ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou::celebrate - firewor


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

That is such wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW that is wonderful !!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

YAHOO, Congratulations Pam and Lynn and all donators too.:thumbsup:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:cheer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Fantastic news Pam!! I knew we'd exceed your goal.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:
Pam -- I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo happy to hear this wonderful news.:thumbsup:

But -- keep the donations coming in as Research can always use more money -- and think of those wonderful raffle prizes. You want to make certain that you have a chance to win. 

Thank you for being so generous -- this is such an imporant issue.

:ThankYou::ThankYou::wub2::wub2::ThankYou::amen:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili: Absolutely amazing how wonderful this community is!! Love to hear that you met the goal, Pam, but let's see the donations keep coming.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What awesome news!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bumping -- don't forget -- you can still make a donation and participate in the raffle. To participate in the raffle you will need to make a donation (and pm me with the amount) by the morning of February 14th.

Of course, you can continue making donation to this important research after that date, but the raffle will be over.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

I want to make sure i do this right when i click donate im picking Dogs where needed in the giftt section ?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeahhhhh!!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Yeahhhhh!!!!


 
Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Summergirl73 said:


> Yeahhhhh!!!!


 If you are donating from the donate button on Lola's page, it all goes to her fund. Just fill in your info and payment method. And you will see you name on the donor list.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump -- remember that you have until the morning of 2/14/12 to donate and be included in the raffle.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP!

Just donated for the raffle and we are up to $3,585.00!!!!!! When we set our minds on something, we make it happen! I knew we could surpass the $3000 goal.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I will like to donate as well, I will go now - hope I do this right


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

BUMP!!! One more day!



LexiMom said:


> I will like to donate as well, I will go now - hope I do this right


Let us know if you have any questions. I you follow the link then you should be all set. Just make sure to send Lynn (LaciesMom) a PM with the amount you donated, and she will send over the raffle ticket numbers to you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

To be included in the Raffle, you will need to donate and pm me by 12:00 p.m. (MT) tomorrow, 2/14/12.

Drawing will be around 2:00 - 2:30 p.m. (MT) tomorrow afternoon. 

Of course, we can all continue to donate even after the Raffle.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP!
> 
> Just donated for the raffle and we are up to $3,585.00!!!!!! When we set our minds on something, we make it happen! I knew we could surpass the $3000 goal.


:chili: :chili: this is so awesome!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Oh goodness, I was almost too late, but I donated under Lola's fund!

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

yorkieville said:


> Oh goodness, I was almost too late, but I donated under Lola's fund!
> 
> Sheila


Wanted to add: the donations are up to $3,665.00 on Lola's fund.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

yorkieville said:


> Wanted to add: the donations are up to $3,665.00 on Lola's fund.


 Yes they are!! We are down to the wire here for the raffle! This has been a wondeful shot in the arm to the Lola Fund!! Thanks to all!! Stay tuned tomorrow for the drawing!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Yes they are!! We are down to the wire here for the raffle! This has been a wondeful shot in the arm to the Lola Fund!! Thanks to all!! Stay tuned tomorrow for the drawing!!


 
I'm just so happy that so much money was donated to the Lola Fund!

I pray, fervently that research will eradicate this disease.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw that just makes me so happy how everyone opened their hearts and wallets to contribute on behalf of all those precious doggies who have been affected by GME/NME. It's so exciting that we exceeded the original goal!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

socalyte said:


> Aw that just makes me so happy how everyone opened their hearts and wallets to contribute on behalf of all those precious doggies who have been affected by GME/NME. It's so exciting that we exceeded the original goal!


It makes me very happy, too. But I knew the Spoiled Maltese Family would join together-this is a very special family.

It really is so exciting that we exceeded the original goal!!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I almost missed this. Just donated the total is up 2 $3790!!! I'm so happy the goal was surpassed. Bumping this up. Maybe there are some latecomers like me.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I almost missed this. Just donated the total is up 2 $3790!!! I'm so happy the goal was surpassed. Bumping this up. Maybe there are some latecomers like me.


I was a latecomer, too.....and I'll bet there will be more tonight and in the morning!

I'll bump it up, too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

$3790 is such a weird number. I just had to donate again tonight in honor of Tyler's birthday tomorrow. I think I'm becoming a repeat offender to the Morris Foundation. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> $3790 is such a weird number. I just had to donate again tonight in honor of Tyler's birthday tomorrow. I think I'm becoming a repeat offender to the Morris Foundation. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


lol


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> $3790 is such a weird number. I just had to donate again tonight in honor of Tyler's birthday tomorrow. I think I'm becoming a repeat offender to the Morris Foundation. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 Happy Birthday, Tyler! You are Mommy's very special Valentine! :wub:

Susan, I think becoming a repeat defender to the Morris Foundation is great! 

I'd love to see the number hit $4,000.!!!!

And I think there will be a few more latecomers (like me).


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

BUMP! It's almost raffle time! 

We are at $3,810.00.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

RudyRoo said:


> BUMP! It's almost raffle time!
> 
> We are at $3,810.00.


AWESOME!!!! I prayed so hard we hit $3,000. and we hit it and more!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------

